# Recurrent early miscarriages



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi all

I have three cycles of IV ( 2 fresh and 1 frozen) which have ended as very early miscarriages at 5 weeks. My last cycle was a BFN at the OTD but I believe it was another early miscarriage as I had strong pregnancy symptoms at 5dp5dt (skin amazing, swollen gums and couldn't stand the smell of pepperoni) which disappeared the next day. 

I am trying to figure out what's going on with me and I'm focussing on my periods at the moment as think I may have a hormonal imbalance of some sort.  For the past few years I have started brown spotting about 5-6 days before my period. My usual menstrual cycle length is 33 days which has increased in length over the years.  After the spotting I bleed heavily but only for about a day but that's it.  

I've been getting spots around my chin at exactly every day 9 of my cycle.  I often aswell get bright red bleeding about 7 days before my period (usually after a no. 2 or after BD) the bleeding stops immediately after. 

Does anyone recognise any of these symptoms? Could it be an indicator or something which is causing my early miscarriages? Does it sound like low progesterone perhaps?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry for your losses  

Your GP should refer you to the recurrent miscarriage clinic with 3 losses (most will do so after 2 if it is following fertility treatment).

There may be progesterone issues, have a read of Agates guide to learning from your failed cycle on the Immunes section there is more information there about progesterone.

Re: Bleeding after sex - this needs to be checked by your GP. They should do swabs to rule out any problems. The most likely cause of it is usual cervical erosion or softening of the cervix - which is benign and nothing to worry about and doesn't have any affect on fertility or pregnancy.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you Cloudy  

I will have a read of Agates guide, thanks.  Do you know if low progesterone would still be a problem on an IVF cycle. I was taking cyclogest. Would these provide sufficient progesterone and hence not be the problem? 

Regarding the bleeding... I did have Lletz treatment for CIN3 back in 2010 so wonder if this could be the cause. It only ever happens about a week before my period is in full flow.  I will get it checked at the doctors.

Xx


----------

